# Muay Thai recovery??



## Future (Aug 29, 2010)

So ive just been through my first week of Muay Thai training and to be fair, im gonna die! lol!

I started MT to get fit as its been 4+ years since I last trained and wanted a new style to learn.

Loving MT as a sport but the training is well intense!

My ab's/rib's are killing me, any one got any suggestions on how to recover??

Thank's.

F.


----------



## Stonecold (Aug 29, 2010)

You will be soar for a couple of days, don't stop.
Do some stretching, maybe some light cardio to warm the muscles.
Hot bath or whirl pool also helps.
Some time you just have to work thru the pain.
Good luck and keep training hard the pain will go.


----------



## Future (Aug 29, 2010)

Hay Stonecold,

Yeh, I thought it was the old "no pain no gain" scenario!!

I reckon im up for a run in the morning. Should help loosen me up I think.

Cheers for the reply. 

F.


----------



## jungerkrieger (Sep 26, 2010)

lol hahahahahahaha


----------

